# casting distance



## tim04 (Jun 26, 2002)

how far do i need 2 cast out into the surf


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

I would say as far as you can. Or at least far enough to get past the breakers!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Depends on what you're trying to catch. Often you can pull some big fish from right there at your feet in 3 ft of water.


----------

